# can anyone help me with the name of this company?



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

a few months back, i read on the mkivsupra.net website about a new insurance company, which would insure anyone on any car up to £16000. 

it would cost you £450 a year TPFT or fully comp., i think it was. it was said it would start doing business at the beginning of september.

i went on the website again, but because i couldnt remember the name of the company, i couldnt find anything. 

in fact, it is believalbe that one of these insurance companies exitst.

100x 450 = 450.000

one claim = max. 16000. 

anyone knows if this company is doing business now? if so can you please give me a website or some such?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

any mod, please delete this, company was a scam


----------

